# Happy euphoric head high strains



## T-rex (Oct 25, 2009)

What strains do you recomend for that uppy, happy, energetic, head high?  Sometimes I'd like a smoke in afternoon without that vegetative couchlock feeling.  Are some sativas more suited for this?  Or is it possible that certain indicas can provide this as well?  Please give me some of your favorite strains, which are more suited for the beginner.

Thanks everyone,
T-rex


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey T-rex,

These are all good. C99, Nevilles Haze, Trainwreck, Space Queen, Hazes in general. 

HazeMe


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 26, 2009)

T-rex said:
			
		

> Please give me some of your favorite strains, which are more suited for the beginner.


 
Hey there T-rex, 

Pure Haze genetics are generally for advanced growers. A strain like Neville's Haze is 75% Haze, so still a very difficult grow for beginners. The Super Silver Haze and Mango Haze, from Mr. Nice Seeds, are 50% Haze but more like 65-70% sativa, overall. Mr. Nice Seeds' Afghan Haze is 50% Haze and 50% indica; much easier to grow for the beginner. Their _Critical Haze_ variety is 25% Haze, and so again easier for the beginner. 

Check out the _Apollo 11_ from Joey Weed Seeds, over at the Hemp Depot. Apollo 11 (_A-11_) is 50% _C-99_ (Cinderella 99). He also offers the _C-99 _but that one's currently out-of-stock. If you want _C-99_, which is, as HazeMe points out, a "Haze" hybrid, you can get feminzed seed (of a rare C-99 pheno) from Dr. Greenthumb. You can't go wrong with pure C-99, but I still think the Apollo 11 is a better choice for you. 

Cinderella 99 is the hybrid progeny of a strain called 'Jack Herer'; which is cousin to the famous Super Silver Haze, and Mango Haze, from Mr. Nice Seeds; but the C-99 (and Apollo 11, for that matter) is a much easier grow for the beginner, than either of these others. There are no pure indicas, that I'm aware of, which provide the kind of high you describe[d]; though some indica dominant varities come a little bit closer, in respect to their having an energized kind of buzz. DJ Short's Blueberry is just one example of those type of indicas. - RT


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Oct 26, 2009)

Two words from experience:  White Widow.

Two words I have heard/read on the internet (and so badly want to try):  Jack Herer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm with Rolling Thunder.  IMO, Apollo 11 is a much overlooked and underrated strain.  It is easy to grow, produces well, is very low odor, has a short flowering cycle, and you get a great uplifting high without the paranoia that some people get with C99.  If the high from C99 is not too trippy for you, that is also a great strain.  It appears to me that Joey Weed's C99 is still in stock and available.

Mandala also has some great strains.  I like both Satori and Speed Queen for daytime smoke.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 27, 2009)

Im with THG and RT on this one.

For a beginner. Might want to take a look at something like Skunk Haze from Seedsmans. 10 beans for 20 bucks. Be a good one to start with so you arnt throwing money away for beginner errors if any. And it is great smoke, actually one of my favorites. Sugar Haze is another, very uppie and potent. 
C99 blends you can find at decent prices, and is good for new growers.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

My wife brought some stuff home from the club once called Dr. GO  ?

it produced an amzing energetic euphoric high !  has anyone else seen or heard of this ? Ive never come across it since ?


----------



## T-rex (Oct 27, 2009)

I appreciate your expert recomendations.  I'll go with the Apollo 11, then maybe the C-99, or some of it's varieties.  Right now I have clones of Black Domina and Purple Urkle just replanted alittle over 8 days ago that are going crazy.  I just wanted some smoke to complement these.  So am I correct in thinking that some of sativas or crosses  of, have the uppy highs, and the indicas more of the body couchlock high?  

thanks again,
T-rex


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup....  pretty much along those lines


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 5, 2009)

T-rex said:
			
		

> I appreciate your expert recomendations. I'll go with the Apollo 11, then maybe the C-99, or some of it's varieties. Right now I have clones of Black Domina and Purple Urkle just replanted alittle over 8 days ago that are going crazy. I just wanted some smoke to complement these. So am I correct in thinking that some of sativas or crosses of, have the uppy highs, and the indicas more of the body couchlock high?
> 
> thanks again,
> T-rex


 
you can also achieve 2 diff highs from same plant just harvest some of plant early & let rest go longer. must watch trichs. 50/50 hybrids are great for double harvest. 1 mostly cloudy & 1 heavy amber.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

pink panther....got me so giggly.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know about the new strain but muai wowie used to set us just right before we went clubbing.


----------



## mars40592 (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can get cinderella99 do so. It was the best I've ever had and an easy grow. In SOIL the plants produced over an OZ each. Very trippy, no paranoia, no couch lock. I'm dying to try them with bubbleponics.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 16, 2009)

C-99 is avaliable at hemp depot, so is A11 and many different crosses look at Joey Weed's seeds, Also TGA, Subcool, some of these strains are from C99, A11 genetics.  Good Luck!


----------



## gmo (Nov 17, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> C-99 is avaliable at hemp depot, so is A11 and many different crosses look at Joey Weed's seeds



Unfortunately, it looks like hemp depot is out of c99 and c99xa11.  They do have blueberry x c99 , nl x c99, and ak47 x c99.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 17, 2009)

T-rex said:
			
		

> What strains do you recomend for that uppy, happy, energetic, head high? Sometimes I'd like a smoke in afternoon without that vegetative couchlock feeling. Are some sativas more suited for this? Or is it possible that certain indicas can provide this as well? Please give me some of your favorite strains, which are more suited for the beginner.
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> T-rex


 
I think that one of my fav's and that would fit your bill would be Mandala's Satori.  It's easy to grow, and it's all you want.  It's a well balance body buzz with a creative euphoric want to do something high, that doesn't cause you to forget what you are doing or cause anxiety like some sativa's do. A red faced, red eyed off to rule the world high...or at least the living room. 

Try some.  Price is good too.


----------



## OGCOUGH (Nov 18, 2009)

El Dorado


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Nov 24, 2009)

I can vouch for the Mandala satori. at least the easy to grow part. It's my first grow and I've done everything possible to kill them and they wont die. I think they are sadistic. lol  GL whatever you choose.


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 24, 2009)

ECSD, dankalicious.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 4, 2009)

T-rex said:
			
		

> I appreciate your expert recomendations.  I'll go with the Apollo 11, then maybe the C-99, or some of it's varieties.  Right now I have clones of *Black Domina and Purple Urkle* just replanted a little over 8 days ago that are going crazy.  I just wanted some smoke to complement these.  So am I correct in thinking that some of sativas or crosses  of, have the uppy highs, and the indicas more of the body couchlock high?
> 
> thanks again,
> T-rex



Hey T-rex how are those two comparing? My Domina / Blue Mystic grow favours the Domina. They both look to be good producers but the Domina is like four times the colas of the Mystic, 4 weeks in. 
So how does your Domina compare with the Purple Urkle? Love to know!
BTW interesting thread I think I might try the Apollo 11 as an outdoor next year.


----------

